# My Wagon customs



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Always loved the 62 wagon but hated the stance on a tjet chassis,so I cast them with and without interiors..love these things!
Dragjet


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice to see you posting again Chris! Thats a great lookin wagon! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

vickers83 said:


> Nice to see you posting again Chris! Thats a great lookin wagon! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I was gonna say the exact thing. Great seeing your around again Chris.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That yellow one looks cool!! So does the orange one behind it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I love long roofs myself. I'm not a big fan of the way Aurora did the roofs on these, the wrecker/semi, and the 'stangs though. Yes, it may have made them stronger, but the clear on the outside kinda turns me off.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

very slick. and nice to see you here again. :wave:

--rick


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice to see you back here Chris.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks everyone,thought I would share my love of all things surf related,and I made a few of these into long board haulers for me and my Honolulu lulu to cruise in to the beach
Dragjet


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Wagons :thumbsup:
I've been searching for an original Vibe Wagon on the cheap, but haven't found one yet. It's nice that you are now resin casting them


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

ralph , tom from ho models makes them wagons too . I like them wagons .
I buy cut originals and cut the interior out to lower them . RRR used to sell them too. 
I had him make me lots of colors they never made of the wagon years ago.
you can use the roof on other ho cars too . like on the tjet fairlane and the faller caddy . 
you have to sand the bottom of the glass to make it fit on other cars real good.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

60chevyjim said:


> ralph , tom from ho models makes them wagons too . I like them wagons .
> I buy cut originals and cut the interior out to lower them . RRR used to sell them too.
> I had him make me lots of colors they never made of the wagon years ago.
> you can use the roof on other ho cars too . like on the tjet fairlane and the faller caddy .
> you have to sand the bottom of the glass to make it fit on other cars real good.


 That's Cool Jim :thumbsup: and good to know, thanks for sharing that info


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> That's Cool Jim :thumbsup: and good to know, thanks for sharing that info


Yeah his name is tom camaratta(not sureof spelling) but he makes wagons to and few other cool kits,look him up on ebay.
Chris


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

toms ebay id is . 112796
I bought a bunch of stuff from tom a while back
he makes the atlas Pontiac gran prix with a color matching roof.
same with the vibe wagon roof.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome :thumbsup: Thanks Guys !


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

they look cool.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sharp wagons!!!! :thumbsup: You could cast some more .........


Welcome back Chris.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will be.
Chris


----------

